# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Je n'arrive pas  expliquer cette phrase  des non informaticiens

## diabolos29

> Il y a 10 types de personnes dans le monde : ceux qui comptent en binaire et les autres.


a n'a sans doute pas grand intrt mais cette phrase tombe  plat systmatiquement devant un auditoire de non informaticiens (c'est pas si choquant que a en mme temps). 
Par contre j'ai plusieurs fois tent d'expliquer ensuite cette phrase et je n'ai presque jamais russi  le faire  ::calim2::  .  C'est frustrant...

Vous faites comment vous pour raconter des blagues d'informaticiens  des non informaticiens et est-ce que vous vous hasardez  les expliquer ?

----------


## Auteur

Il faut commencer par leur expliquer ce qu'est le binaire  :;):

----------


## Barsy

Je ne les raconte pas. a vite les bides et a vite aussi de passer pour le geek de service.

----------


## XxArchangexX

C'est trs important au contraire, c'est norme les blagues d'informaticien ^_^. Ce qui est marrent c'est justement la tte de ceux  qui tu racontes.

Une clbre citation. "Ce mtier est binaire. Vous tes le 1 ou le 0, vous tes vivant ou mort."  :;): 




> Il y a 10 types de personnes dans le monde : ceux qui comptent en binaire et les autres.


Il ne faut surtout pas chercher  l'expliquer, c'est la lgende sur les informaticiens, on parle et personne d'autre ne nous comprend  ::D: . C'est comme les informaticiens sportif, a n'existe pas  ( un sujet a t cr dans la taverne pour arrter ce prjuger ^_^).

Tu en veux d'autre,

J'aime bien celle la :



> Tu es tellement nul, quand on te montre du doigt a fait un nullPointerException (java)


Un peu discriminent  ::(:  :



> Tu es tellement gros que tu rentres pas dans un malloc (C)


Pour les nolifes :



> le chien d'un nolife fait WOW,WOW


pas marrante mais si tu comprends c'est un signe  ::mrgreen:: 

D'accord  ::dehors:: 

Bonne soire  vous.

----------


## diabolos29

> Il faut commencer par leur expliquer ce qu'est le binaire


C'est l que a coince gnralement pour celle l. J'essaye pourtant de faire simple en expliquant simplement la correspondance entre quelques nombres binaires et leur quivalent dcimal. C'est au moment o je pense que c'est compris que je redonne la phrase en question (et c'est  ce moment l que je me rend compte que mon explication non plus n'a pas t comprise). 




> Je ne les raconte pas. a vite les bides et a vite aussi de passer pour le geek de service.


Je ne rserve ces petites blagues qu' un public "privilgi" qui me connat dj suffisamment de ce ct l  ::mrgreen::  .

@XxArchangexX : oui, quand le gens ne comprennent pas, a se voit de suite. Mais c'est frustrant de se rendre compte que ce qui semble  priori accessible  peu prs  tout le monde grce  une petite explication de texte ne l'est pas. Le binaire, je l'ai pourtant appris en fin de collge ; et comme tout le monde ou presque passe au collge... a donne l'impression d'tre invariablement incomprhensible.
Je ne tente mme pas les blagues plus pointues car je sais que c'est foutu d'avance  ::aie::  .

----------


## Loceka

> Le binaire, je l'ai pourtant appris en fin de collge ; et comme tout le monde ou presque passe au collge... a donne l'impression d'tre invariablement incomprhensible.


Mais tout le monde n'avait pas forcment compris les changement de base (2, 10) au collge vu que relativement peu de monde aime les maths pures et mme si c'est le cas, la plupart ont srement oubli. En tout cas moi je n'ai jamais vu les changement de base au collge, c'tait plus probablement au lyce ou en prpa/fac.

Sinon dans le mme genre y'a 


> how many people can read hex if only dead people and you can read hex ?


Mais l faut en plus savoir parler anglais.  ::aie::

----------


## Aldian

Le binaire est un langage propre aux ordinateurs dans lequel 2 s'crit 10. Une phrase  ::): 


Aprs si tu veux rentrer dans les dtails, il suffit de dcomposer en puissance de 2: 
0x2^0 + 1x2^1 = 2

----------


## ternel

Le problme de base, c'est que le binaire 10 se dit "deux", pas "dix".
Du coup, devant un auditoire, la phrase dite est soit fausse, soit sans intrt.
"Il y a deux types de personnes dans le monde : ceux qui comptent en binaire et les autres." => vraie mais inutile"Il y a dix types de personnes dans le monde : ceux qui comptent en binaire et les autres." => fausse sans tre plus amusante

Par contre, crite, c'est une autre histoire.

----------


## Barsy

Mais pourquoi mes messages qui amassent le plus de vote sont sur la taverne !!  ::cry:: 

Voici deux nouvelles blagues  expliquer  des non-initis :




> Exponentielle et Logarithme vont au restaurant, qui paye l'addition ?
> 
> Rponse : C'est Exponentielle parce Logarithme nprien (ne paie rien).





> Exponentielle et Logarithme sont dans une soire. Logarithme danse, chante, bois alors qu'Exponentielle reste dans son coin. Logarithme dit  Exponentielle :
> - Allez !! Viens t'amuser, intgre toi !!
> Et Exponentielle rpond :
> - Bof, a ne changera rien...


Voil, en esprant que je n'aurais pas  vous les expliquer  ::aie::

----------


## Deaf

> Le problme de base, c'est que le binaire 10 se dit "deux", pas "dix".


Je comprends ce que tu veux dire, mais je ne suis pas d'accord.

Si on suit ta logique, il devient trs compliqu de lire de l'hexa  voix haute, puisque l'on devrait convertir en base 10  chaque fois...

A mon sens, 10, que ce soit en binaire, octal, hexa ou tout autre base, se lit "dix". On devrait, prciser la base, sauf quand le contexte est clair.
On parle du prix de la baguette : on est en base 10.
On parle de droits de fichiers Unix : on est en octal.

Pour en revenir  la phrase d'origine du sujet, le contexte tant fix dans la phrase, 10 se dit bien "dix" et veut bien dire 2.

----------


## Deaf

> Voil, en esprant que je n'aurais pas  vous les expliquer


Rat, t'as dj expliqu la premire  ::lol::

----------


## math_lab

> Pour en revenir  la phrase d'origine du sujet, le contexte tant fix dans la phrase, 10 se dit bien "dix" et veut bien dire 2.


Il me semble que la prononciation correcte est "un zero", vu que "dix" est un mot inexistant dans un univers ou les gens ne comptent que en base 2 (de la mme manire qu'on a pas de nom particulier pour "C2" en Hexa, qui se prononce pourtant "zgrulbour" dans un univers ou les gens comptent couramment en base 16). 

(Et pour ceux qui douteraient de lexistence de "zgrulbour" comme nom pour C2, je les invite a faire une recherche Wikipedia.)

----------


## Katyucha

L'informatique, c'est comme une langue trangre... Si les gens ne la connaisse pas, je ne leur parle pas dans ce langage.

----------


## Aldian

> Mais pourquoi mes messages qui amassent le plus de vote sont sur la taverne !! 
> 
> Voici deux nouvelles blagues  expliquer  des non-initis :
> 
> Voil, en esprant que je n'aurais pas  vous les expliquer


Dans le mme genre tu as:
"Quel est le nombre qui a provoqu la chute d'une ville?
 => c'est ln(3)"

(Hlne de Troie)

----------


## gangsoleil

```

```

 ::dehors::

----------


## Aldian

> ```
> 
> ```



Tiens c'est marrant, moi j'ai:


```

```

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## esired

Une autre blague (de physicien celle-la). Mme elle est pas mal.



> Un neutron entre dans un bar et demande au barman :
> - C'est combien un verre ?
> Et au barman de rpondre :
> - Pour toi, pas de charge! T'es nul.

----------


## Calain2

> L'informatique, c'est comme une langue trangre... Si les gens ne la connaisse pas, je ne leur parle pas dans ce langage.


Ce n'est pas le message qui est fminin, c'est le massage.

----------


## dragonno

Le binaire c'est trs facile  expliquer aux non informaticiens et les blagues en informatique il y en a beaucoup mais chacun les peroit  sa faon, un en trouvera une marrante alors qu'un autre la trouvera nulle.

Cette phrase du topic par exemple je l'ai trouve super nulle, car on donne un nombre de personnes  autrui, et ce nombre est prononc "DISS" donc "10" et l'autre entend bien l un nombre qui reprsente le nombre de ses doigts, mme s'il connat le binaire parfaitement.
Hors le nombre dcimal 10 s'crit en binaire 1010 et ne vaut donc pas 2 en binaire.

----------


## Deaf

Sinon, j'en connais une plus accessible et toujours dans la ligne du film "le bon, la brute et le truand":


```
Il y a 3 types de personnes dans le monde: ceux qui savent compter et les autres
```

----------


## DotCertis

Pour continuer sur les blagues de matheux :




> Exponentielle et logarithme sont sur un bateau. Toute affolle logarithme dit : "On drive ! " Exponentielle hausse les paules et lui rpond "Ca m'est gal"


Ou encore (capillotracte je l'admets) 




> Tu es dans la jungle avec un arc et deux flches et tu as envie de fumer la pipe, comment tu fais ?
> 
> Tu pars  la chasse  la panthre. Quand tu en vois une tu prends ta premire flche, tu tires, tu la loupes. Tu rammasse sla loupe et tu la mets dans ta poche. 
> Avec ta seconde flche tu tues la panthre. Tu la prends par la queue et tu la fais tourner dans les aires dcrivant ainsi un cercle d'un rayon de 2 pie panthre. 
> Tu prends une de tes deux pipes en terre, tu la casses. Avec les morceux tu fais deux tas : un tas haut et un tabac.
> Tu prends ton tabac, tu le mets dans la seconde pipe en terre et tu l'allumes avec ta loupe


Et enfin une dernire de mon cru qui n'a pas t comprise  mon taf  ::cry:: 




> Pingou, c'est le ping version Linux ?

----------


## Nhaps

Je suis content j'ai compris ta premiere blague  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

> Cette phrase du topic par exemple je l'ai trouve super nulle, car on donne un nombre de personnes  autrui, et ce nombre est prononc "DISS" donc "10" et l'autre entend bien l un nombre qui reprsente le nombre de ses doigts, mme s'il connat le binaire parfaitement.
> Hors le nombre dcimal 10 s'crit en binaire 1010 et ne vaut donc pas 2 en binaire.


En gros, c'est une blaque qui marche  l'crit mais pas  l'oral.

----------


## nfluch

> a n'a sans doute pas grand intrt mais cette phrase tombe  plat systmatiquement devant un auditoire de non informaticiens (c'est pas si choquant que a en mme temps). 
> Par contre j'ai plusieurs fois tent d'expliquer ensuite cette phrase et je n'ai presque jamais russi  le faire  .  C'est frustrant...
> 
> Vous faites comment vous pour raconter des blagues d'informaticiens  des non informaticiens et est-ce que vous vous hasardez  les expliquer ?


c'est peut tre parceque la blague originelle n'est pas celle ci
c'est un truc de sociologie :
"il y a deux catgories de personnes dans le monde
ceux qui divisent le monde en deux catgories
et les autres"

----------


## diabolos29

Tiens, je ne connaissait pas cette version l. A l'occasion et si l'occasion se prsente, je verrai si celle l passe mieux.

----------


## nfluch

> Tiens, je ne connaissait pas cette version l. A l'occasion et si l'occasion se prsente, je verrai si celle l passe mieux.


c'est pas une version que je t'ai donn mais la blague originelle donc forcment elle devrait mieux passer et de plus elle correspond  n'importe qui, informaticien ou non

----------

